# Zipper on 6.3a



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> Only certain hacks that are packaged with it. The Zipper works fine for setting up basic networking, although you do need to modify the iptables file to prevent a continuous reboot loop.


So YES, I know that the Zipper isn't "Supported" under 6.3, but what is involved with using it? What settings should be removed from iptables? Can the rbautch script be run if only supported hacks are installed? (Does the script superpatch the tivo? Can that be disabled?)


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

... am I asking too much?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> Can the rbautch script be run if only supported hacks are installed? (Does the script superpatch the tivo? Can that be disabled?)


Rbautch has 2 scripts, The Zipper and his enhancement scripts. The Zipper (I don't have an hr250 so I can only speak in generalities) does several things, the last thing is install his enhancement script. Before that it installs a hacked kernel which allows you to make changes and then applies superpatch, which if I am not mistaken alows the changes to be permanent enables FTP and telnet, and also makes a change that makes the 30 sec skip feature permanent, and also opens backdoor codes (see here ). So if your hr250 is already hacked and superpatched you can run his enhancement script by itself (see here ).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> Rbautch has 2 scripts, The Zipper and his enhancement scripts. The Zipper (I don't have an hr250 so I can only speak in generalities) does several things, the last thing is install his enhancement script. Before that it installs a hacked kernel which allows you to make changes and then applies superpatch, which if I am not mistaken alows the changes to be permanent enables FTP and telnet, and also makes a change that makes the 30 sec skip feature permanent, and also opens backdoor codes (see here ). So if your hr250 is already hacked and superpatched you can run his enhancement script by itself (see here ).
> 
> Hope this helps.


I think what I'm driving at is coming up with Zipper instructions for 6.3 users who would like to 'hack' their HR10 for the first time...


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

mr.unnatural said:


> Only certain hacks that are packaged with it. The Zipper works fine for setting up basic networking, although you do need to modify the iptables file to prevent a continuous reboot loop.


Not sure what this means. The Zipper already modifies iptables. I already posted instructions on how to hack 6.3a using the zipper.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> I think what I'm driving at is coming up with Zipper instructions for 6.3 users who would like to 'hack' their HR10 for the first time...


Oh, why didn't you say so, I was trying to give information on what was asked, but having said that. I don't have an HR10-250 so I could be wrong, but the Zipper Page says to D/L 3.1.5f from PTV upgrade, zipper that and then use the slicer to slice upgrade to 6.3a using the slices that came with 3.1.5f. I am sure Rbaucth & Gunny are working on a more direct route but things like that take time and this isn't their job it is their hobby so...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

For the record I'm not working on anything.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> Oh, why didn't you say so, I was trying to give information on what was asked, but having said that. I don't have an HR10-250 so I could be wrong, but the Zipper Page says to D/L 3.1.5f from PTV upgrade, zipper that and then use the slicer to slice upgrade to 6.3a using the slices that came with 3.1.5f. I am sure Rbaucth & Gunny are working on a more direct route but things like that take time and this isn't their job it is their hobby so...


This is the most straightforward method to do it, and any newbie can do it. However if you wish to hack 6.3a directly, and you know what your doing, you can use my posted instructions for using the Zipper with 6.3a. Note that I say "*if you know what your doing*". If you don't, you'll end up like this train wreck.


----------



## Willy (May 17, 2001)

rbautch said:


> you can use my posted instructions for using the Zipper with 6.3a.


I've searched high and low and I can't find these posted instructions. May I please have a pointer? Thanks.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

rbautch said:


> This is the most straightforward method to do it, and any newbie can do it. However if you wish to hack 6.3a directly, and you know what your doing, you can use my posted instructions for using the Zipper with 6.3a. Note that I say "*if you know what your doing*". If you don't, you'll end up like this train wreck.


Thanks Rbautch, missed that thread when searching.

So if I understand correctly, Zipper works fine with 6.3. The only problems are:

1) It doesn't recognize "6.3", therefore you need to trick it by entering the service number prefix for a standard DTivo (like 101). This will allow it to instsall networking correctly.

2) In 6.3, the /etc/hotplug/usb.map file is a symlink to /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map, so you may have to recreate the symlink. Also, it will attempt to symlink ax8817x.o to the usbnet.o module, so you may have to delete that also. It will copy my network.tcl script to your tivo, and run it the first time it boots.

Question: Can you point me in the right direction on how to do this? Is it just

ln -sf /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map /etc/hotplug/usb.map
cd /lib/modules
rm ax8817x

Am I on the right track?

3) The enhancement script. Is superpatch an option? Obviously that won't work. Neither will TiVowebplus. I think everything else will work, right?


----------



## Willy (May 17, 2001)

Thanks got both threads.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> 3) The enhancement script. Is superpatch an option? Obviously that won't work. Neither will TiVowebplus. I think everything else will work, right?


The enhancement script does not install superpatch. Read this thread to see what the script does. The Zipper does 2 things. It first hacks your dtivo (including installing the hacked kernel and superpatch), then it runs the enhancement script. I think your question is does HMO and MRV work on 6.3a? I don't think it does but I could be wrong (I don't own one and don't keep up on it), which does make superpatch kind of unneeded (I think it checks your version # and won't run on an unsupported version).

Again the EASIEST method to get a hacked version of 6.3a (and one that allows you to back out if needed by just reinstalling 3.1.5f and letting it upgrade) is to pay the $20 and download the 3.1.5f image here.  Put that image on a zipper disk and run it (this will will install the 3.1.5f image, install the hacked kernel, superpatch it, and install the enhancements) and then use The Slicer (another $20) to slice upgrade to 6.3a from the slices that came from the image you bought without loosing your hacks.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> The enhancement script does not install superpatch. Read this thread to see what the script does. The Zipper does 2 things. It first hacks your dtivo (including installing the hacked kernel and superpatch), then it runs the enhancement script. I think your question is does HMO and MRV work on 6.3a? I don't think it does but I could be wrong (I don't own one and don't keep up on it), which does make superpatch kind of unneeded (I think it checks your version # and won't run on an unsupported version).
> 
> Again the EASIEST method to get a hacked version of 6.3a (and one that allows you to back out if needed by just reinstalling 3.1.5f and letting it upgrade) is to pay the $20 and download the 3.1.5f image here.  Put that image on a zipper disk and run it (this will will install the 3.1.5f image, install the hacked kernel, superpatch it, and install the enhancements) and then use The Slicer (another $20) to slice upgrade to 6.3a from the slices that came from the image you bought without loosing your hacks.


Thanks, but I know that HMO and MRV don't work. I'm trying to iron out how to zipper an HR10 on 6.3. I'm not looking for the easiest method and don't want to reimage the whole thing and lose all recordings.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> Thanks, but I know that HMO and MRV don't work. I'm trying to iron out how to zipper an HR10 on 6.3. I'm not looking for the easiest method and don't want to reimage the whole thing and lose all recordings.


OK, Just didn't understand you question completely.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Superpatch doesn't work, but you can enter some code at bash to disable encryption, enable 30 sec skip, and enable backdoors. These have been posted in the Upgrading to 6.3 thread.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Think you can share them? 


Willy said:


> Thanks got both threads.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Time to start digging through the 6.3 threads again.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> Thanks Rbautch, missed that thread when searching.
> 
> So if I understand correctly, Zipper works fine with 6.3. The only problems are:
> 
> ...


Yep, this "should" work. Before you create the symlink, check to see if it needs recreating. The latest zipper is smart enough to figure out the location of usb.map.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

rbautch said:


> Yep, this "should" work. Before you create the symlink, check to see if it needs recreating. The latest zipper is smart enough to figure out the location of usb.map.


Thanks! I'll give it a whirl this weekend...


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Adam, did that ever work for you? What did you end up inputting that worked?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Lord Vader said:


> Adam, did that ever work for you? What did you end up inputting that worked?


No, I never hacked it, I sold it on ebay and bought a series3.

But if it doesn't, it should be close, just look at the symlinks in those locations.


----------

